# Happy Gotcha Day Loki!



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

It was one year ago this past weekend we jumped in the van and drove 11 straight hours to Dickson Tenn to get our boy Loki from the AC. He's been a wonderful addition to our family and I cant' imagine how we manage without him before.
So today we celebrated his Gotcha Day with a Party.

Of course eveyone was there.









Loki The guest of Honor enjoying his gotcha day present.


















Palla enjoying hers too.










And Larka 










This is the picture from a year ago on Pet Finder, his name was Prince.Happy Gotcha Day Big Guy!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Sandra he is georgous along with the rest of your fur kids. Him and Rocky could be brothers right down to the bleed through on his legs.

They sure did enjoy their special treat. Not sure I want to know what it is though lol

give him (all of them) lots of hugs and belly scratches from me and Rocky!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

CUTE! Looks like all the guests enjoyed their party favors.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Day, Loki. He is a handsome boy.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks guys. I got lucky the first time out by getting him.








He was diffiently worth the trip.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy Gotcha Day, Loki.







Aren't gotcha days the best?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Happy gotcha day he is absolutely gorgeous! And so is the rest of your pack.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks like they had a great time. Happy gotcha day!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sanda, what HAPPY dogs!! Loki is so lucky to have you. HUGS for having him!! What a doll!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'll pass on the warm wishes to the GDay boy!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

how did I miss this!!
all of your dogs are stunning
Happy Gotcha day Loki


----------

